# Help a 4.0 college guy decide where to transfer



## Chaser (Apr 17, 2007)

Yo to the yo everyone.  Ok.  Need everyone's advice.  I just cannot seem to decide on a school to finish up my undergrad.  I wanted to go to NYU, but they're out now that I have knowledge that they diss people out on financial aid.  With my grades(4.0 in college), I'm sure I can get into any school I want.  Not to sound conceded...just tha facts man .  I've thought about waiting to do film til grad school.  I've heard this is a good way to go.  But if I were to do film in undergrad, where should I go?  Financial aid is a big consideration for me considering I'm fairly broke.  I've heard good things about Amherst...how do they stack up?  Also, how is Stanford in comparison to other schools.  Well that is all for now.  Thanks for your help guys.  Always appreciated.

-Chaser


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm a fan of the LA Schools. USC is typically VERY generous with aid. UCLA not so much but there's some aid to be sure. 

P.S. The I'm sure I can get in anywhere attitude is just going to set you up for disappointment. It's not necessarily conceited, but theres way more to admissions than GPA.


----------



## techie1902 (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah listen to Palm Tree Armada...

In most undergrad programs they're generally looking for people that have at least some experience in filmmaking; the more the better.

And as far as what college, check out all of the Undergrad forums because you can find a lot of your answers there...

You'll find that it depends on what you want in the school.

And Stanford...is well, Standford. It's not generally listed in the top five Film Schools but I'm sure you would get a good education none-the-less.


----------



## REDking (Apr 18, 2007)

Stanford?!

I believe they only have a documentary graduate program that is relativly new so its probably underdeveloped! At Stanford prices you'd be better off anywhere else!


----------



## NySpree89 (Apr 18, 2007)

What college are you transfering from?  I'd think the amount  the 4.0 would help you get in would depend a lot on the reputation of the school your coming from.  Is it a four year school?


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 18, 2007)

Really? STanford? Why are you on these forums?


----------



## politicsofecstacy (Apr 18, 2007)

Where are you currently attending school?  A 4.0 is good but that alone won't get you into any film school you want.


----------



## Chaser (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the responses.  PalmTree-I checked out both USC and UCLA and, because they require a B for transfer credits, I would lose too many credits.  And I agree with you on setting myself up by being overly confident.  Yet I believe, given my portfolio, work experience(Area Manager for I big company), community service, as well as my 4.0, I have enough to potentially stand out in the crowd.  Techie1902-thanks for the advice.  Yeah, still trying to decide what I want out of my next school.  REDKing-I hear ya, Stanford is, to say the least, expensive.  Although I anticipate I will qualify for scholarships, as well as grants due to my extremely low EFC.  NYSpree-I will be coming from a four year school-Metro State.  A small school in Denver, CO.  Winterreverie-I hear ya, Stanford is not well known for film, but I might major in something else and do film in Grad School .  Thanks again for all your help guys.  Any additional advice would be extremely useful.

_Chaser


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 22, 2007)

Grades are good and all, but with films schools (or at least USC and Chapman) its all about the essays. If you're a good, imaginative, insightful writer, you should be fine.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 23, 2007)

If you have a 4.0, why would you lose credits on B transfer rules?


----------



## wing2871x (Apr 23, 2007)

Craetivity comes second with USC in my experience... I called the writing division a few weeks ago to ask about the status of my application (I already got the rejection letter) and what they thought of my work. All they said was that their decision would not have mattered because I needed to be admitted to the general USC school first. Grades and SAT brought me down there. Essay was great, imaginative... but not enough. If you can get past the general admissions check and you are a good film candidate, then your chances are decent.


----------

